# Springfield 1911s in 9mm? Double Stack? Available?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I think I know the answer to these questions from their web site, but just to be sure...

1. Are there new 9mm 1911's available from Springfield?

2. Are there double-stack 1911's available from Springfield?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> I think I know the answer to these questions from their web site, but just to be sure...
> Are there double-stack 1911's available from Springfield?


There are 1911 double stack 45's available. Depending on which mag you use either 13+1 or 14+1.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think Springfield still makes a hi-cap 9MM. I know Para still makes a P18-9 (something like that). If I was going to carry a 9mm, I believe the hi-cap 1911 style would be my preference.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

At 1 point, didn't they make a double stack GI model?


----------

